# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Ξ₯ΟΞΏΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΉΞΊΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ½ΞΉΟΟΟΟΞ�Ο

## markosvard

Καλησπερα παιδες !!

Χρειαζωμαι τα φωτα σας εαν αυτο ειναι εφικτο σε αυτο που θελω να κανω εχω βρε αυτα τα παλια επηχρισωμενα πραγματακια σαν συσκευες που της τοποθετουσαν παλια στα ξενοδοχεια εχω στο μυαλο να το τροποποιησω ως ενυσχητη ηχειων δεν θελω κατι απειτιτικο ισα ισα για την κατασκευη θελω λοιπων την βοηθεια στην συνδεσμολογια και αν ειναι εφηκτο αυτο που θελω να κανω 
20180331_211419.jpg20180331_211410.jpg20180331_211427.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Αυτά έχουν πάνω ηχείο και συνδέονται σε ενισχυτή(ο οποίος βρίσκεται στη ρεσεψιόν). Δεν ξερω αν τον έχεις και τον ενισχυτή μαζί,βλέπω πάντως ότι έχει μεταχηματιστή πάνω αλλά θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις τα τυλίγματα

----------


## markosvard

Να σε καλα φιλαρακι !! Ναι ειναι μαζη με το ηχεια πλα τα εκοψα για να κανω ενα πλαισιο και να βαλω 3 -4 σε καθε κουτι ενισχιτη των ενυσητη δεν των εχω ομως τι μπορο να κανω ? να μετρησω την αντισταση του πηνιου ?

----------


## Papas00zas

Μέτρα αντιστασεις τυλιγμάτων για αρχή και βλεπουμε

----------


## markosvard

μου βγαζει 59 ohm αντισταση σε μια συγκεκριμενη λειτουργεια σε ολες της αλλες ειναι 0

----------


## Papas00zas

Η οποία είναι;

----------


## markosvard

μακαρι και να ηξερα διωτη εχουν σβηση τα γραματα οπως στην φωτογραφια αλλα ο μοχλος σε αυτην την λειτουργεια ειναι λοξα αριστερα κατω αναμεσα στο οριζοντιο και στο καθετο

----------


## markosvard

λογικα στα πρωτα 2 που ειναι ξεσυνδεμενα συνδεεται το ρευμα 220 v και λογικα τα 2 απο τα 4 καλωδια μπλε σε ασπρα να συνδεσω την εισοδο πηγης ηχου στεκει αυτο που θελω να κανω ?

----------


## Papas00zas

Μοχλό δεν βλέπω,όμως επειδη δεν ξερω τι μετασχηματισης ειναι μη βαλεις 220 όπως και να'χει

----------


## klik

> λογικα στα πρωτα 2 που ειναι ξεσυνδεIμενα συνδεεται το ρευμα 220 v και λογικα τα 2 απο τα 4 καλωδια μπλε σε ασπρα να συνδεσω την εισοδο πηγης ηχου στεκει αυτο που θελω να κανω ?


Αν θέλεις να κανεις πυροτεχνημα, τοτε ναι, στεκει!
Ειναι μετασχηματιστης προσαρμογης αντιστασης μεγαφωνου. Δεν τροφοδοτείται με 220 οπως σου ειπε και ο papas00zas

----------


## markosvard

> Αν θέλεις να κανεις πυροτεχνημα, τοτε ναι, στεκει!
> Ειναι μετασχηματιστης προσαρμογης αντιστασης μεγαφωνου. Δεν τροφοδοτείται με 220 οπως σου ειπε και ο papas00zas


Xμμμ  :Wink: 
Δηλαδη τζουφια ι προσπαθεια πρωτα χρειαζεται ενησχητη και μετα συνδεεται στο μετασχυματιστη

----------

